# email after reserving a provisional place at a rally



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I no longer get an email after reserving a provisional place at a rally. This means i can no longer confirm myself.
Is there a reason for this and is it happening to others?


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Ray

I put my name down for Newbury this morning and did get the confirmation email. Unfortunately it went straight into my spam,never done that before?

I'm glad you posted this, otherwise I would probably have deleted it with the rest of the junk mail. 

Thanks for that and see you at Newbury if not before.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray


This seems to be normal now days I don't get them either :roll: I have yelled at Nukie though so perhaps he will get round to sorting it sometime hopefully. The little angel has now sorted the rally entering issues  thank god.



Jac


----------

